# Cub Cadet 930 Auger Speed Increase?



## tspoon965 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a 930 SWE and while it works very well, I would like to increase the auger speed. The units throws snow fine , even when wet, but doesn't seem to feed the 2nd stage as well as it should. Has anyone increased the auger speed, and can you tell me where I can get a manual or smaller pulley for the auger drive?


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

If you want to feed the 2nd stage faster you can increase ground speed. 

If the machine is cleaning good, and throwing good, what makes you think the auger speed needs to be changed and what would be the expected benefit?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

How deep was the snow. If you are trying to blow 2-3 inches you will need to go pretty fast to be able to feed the second stage. If you increase the auger speed you will also increase the impeller speed.

The key is snow depth and forward speed. Matching the two to the capabilities of the machine will make for a better snow blowing experience.

1st gear in 3 inches of snow is too slow
5 gear in 12 inches of snow is too fast.

You must learn what you machine likes and where it performes the best.


----------



## tspoon965 (Jan 14, 2012)

let's assume 5" of snow. Without stalling the motor, the machine will work fine in 2nd or 3rd gear. However, if I take a full bite, snow will tumble out of the front end along the sides. So it's not that the machine isn't handling the snow (2nd stage is working fine), it's just not feeding in efficiently


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

tspoon965 said:


> let's assume 5" of snow. Without stalling the motor, the machine will work fine in 2nd or 3rd gear. However, if I take a full bite, snow will tumble out of the front end along the sides. So it's not that the machine isn't handling the snow (2nd stage is working fine), it's just not feeding in efficiently



Most people never take a full bite after the first pass. Doing so will almost always cause spillover from the side of the blower housing. I only take a full bite on the first pass, each consecutive pass will be about 3/4 of a full bit. If you are still having snow flow out of the sides of the bucket slow down the forward speed of the blower. The more you use it the more you will become familiar with your particular machine and what works best for you. You can not increase the auger speed without increasing the impeller speed.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

you might be doing a lot of work for little to no payoff. the augers on my snow blower spin at the speed of most modern snow blower impellers and the second stage even faster. I still get a little out of the sides sometimes if i work at full width.

I did put a set of steel flanges on a machine once to help with that problem once.

I took some steel about 1/16 thick and about 6 inches by 12 inches. made a 45 degree bend halfway on the 12 inch side then drilled a couple holes and mounted them behind the shoes/skids so they flared outwards. it worked well but the steel made it wider and they caught on things easily. i took them off as the cons out weighed the pros. i just take a smaller bite now.

either way if it takes me a little longer to clear the snow i consider it "quiet" time for me.


----------

